# Clean disconnect of a 95 240's EGR unit?



## BUZZ!#(& (Jul 24, 2004)

A Nissan dealer shop manager advised that I have the EGR disconnected rather than replace the malfunctioning unit on my 10+ year old 240. It has a KA24 model engine. When I drove home and looked at the disconnect I saw the typical crappy workmanship I have learned to expect from the ham handed mechanic at that dealership. One end of the neoprene hose between the EGR and the unit next to it was disconnected and he had stuck a 1/4 " x 1" body screw in it! So I said to myself, self that sucks. And I went to the auto parts and bought some vacuum caps and I capped off the EGR nipple. Then I thought I should cap off the nipple coming from the other unit, the EGRCT- BPT which it looks like is an actuator. My question is, should I? Or should I leave that one open? Anybody?


----------

